# Safety Issues = Power Tools



## Johnny (Sep 29, 2017)

* now that the smoke has cleared and Hurricane Irma has passed, it is time I get caught up with you . . . . . *

On Sept. 3rd, I was cutting a piece of cherry wood on my table saw. about 2"x2"x6". not big wood, but heavy. 
I don't know what happened, but, it somehow got caught on the saw blade and it kicked back into my face....... 
I have had many kickbacks before in my lifetime but they always hit the mid torso with little or no damage to the ole bod...... 
anyway, as luck would have it, it hit me flat sided and vertical right across the left side of my face with the force of
a line drive from a major league slugger.
well . . . it dropped me to the ground right then and there !!! like having a #9 wood swung by Arnold Palmer 
right across the left cheek and nose ...... dang it HURT !!!
anyway, I grabbed my tshirt and got the bleeding under control, staggered to the bathroom to check the damage
whoooooaaaaaa _NOT GOOD_ !!!! No bueno at ALL.
got my wallet, phone and a clean tshirt to take with me and dialed *911*. it took quite awhile to get the
bleeding under control and the trauma surgeon in the ER put me to sleep right away to reset my broken nose 
and sew it up (32 stitches) and then run me through the CAT scanner. The scan showed I had a "slight" concussion 
and fluid on the brain as well as several facial fractures and broken jaw. Spent the next 3 days in Intensive Care 
then the following 4 days in "elevated care" until the swelling went down and I was somewhat mobile on my own.
my left eye looked like an over ripe plum for a few days but is very okay now. all the swelling 
is gone and my vision (by the _Grace of God_) is back to “somewhat” normal.
I saw the plastic surgeon yesterday to discuss the options to fix the fractures.
that will be pretty straight forward with some screws and pins..... 
The surgery will be next Monday afternoon, Oct. 2nd. then back home on Tuesday.

My wife was at work when this fiasco happened and I could not get in touch with her...... 
she came home and found the house unlocked, my car there and me gone....
then she saw huge puddle of blood at the table saw and panicked - she went to the neighbor - 
he calmed her down and went to find me, he saw the table say, blood and me gone . . . . Then _HE_ panicked . . . 
He called the ER and found me, he took my wife to the hospital and all was okay once she knew I wasn't dead or missing
a hand or two. (or worse).
I asked the nurse to snap me a few pics with my stupid phone to document what NOT TO DO with a power tool !!!!
I can't find my safety glasses around the table saw - I can't remember if I even had them on or not.
I have a vague blurry memory of wrapping them up in my bloody tshirt but that was tossed at the ER.
the attending trauma doctor told me not to operate ANYthing more powerful than a battery powered toothbrush
for the next 6 months !!! hahahahhhaaa like I'm gonna listen to that. 
and again - YEESSSSSS - I AM OKAY NOW !!!!

Now, for *problem #2.*
I will have repair/reconstructive surgery Monday to address the facial fractures with screws, pins, etc . . . 
and my jaw will be reset and wired shut for possibly up to 6 weeks. (more or less).
I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos about eating nothing but liquids through a straw with this issue.
NOT gonna be a fun trip, that’s for sure.
Besides the blender and protein shakes, any of you have any good advice of how to survive with your teeth wired shut ??
Oh, this morning I woke up with a “floater” in my left eye that appears to be the size of a 6/0 circle hook….. 
I guess the eye doctor will address that one In a couple of weeks. (or it may dissolve on its own).
I asked the plastics doctor to get me some copies of the cat scan of my broken face so I can share the journey with you……
*Remember - - - any bad day on the water beats any good day in the ICU all to pieces !!!!*
Thank you all in advance for your thoughts and prayers - - - 
my overall vision is fairly good now, but, I get headaches from too much glare from a computer screen or TV.
the fluid on the brain is gone and the concussion did not cause any permnt - permen - parmnt - premant - permanent drain bamage (LOL).
But, will check in now and then with updates.
and no matter how experienced you _"think"_ you are with power tools, and how many safety parameters you have in place - - - *accidents DO HAPPEN !!*












as far as Hurricane Irima, I only lost a few tree limbs,
no shingles off the roof and no windows broken.
slept right through the 140mph blow that came down my street.
with the facial trauma, I forgot to roll up the windows in my van
and it is quite a mess inside - but should clean up okay with some 
fresh sunshine and a bottle or two of Febreeze.



.


----------



## SeaFaring (Sep 29, 2017)

I’m glad to hear that you’re on the mend. That sounds awful. 

Good luck with your more complete recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2017)

Jesus Johnny! Holy cow! :shock: 

Glad you came out of this one.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Sep 29, 2017)

Hope all works out well and my prayers and best wishes are with you and your family. 

Amazing how the simple things we have always done sometimes comes to get us. At work, even on jobs when I am working alone, I always go over the safety before starting. It is a good habit for all of us.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 29, 2017)

Glad you are on the mend. I like you have had numerous body shots from a table saw, all hurt, left bruises and some even drew blood. None to the head, I often wondered what would have happened if I was bent down looking at a line etc to follow. Now I know. It is amazing the force they propel stuff.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 29, 2017)

*OMG ... GLAD you are OK!* Holy cow I too had a case of the_ heebie jeebies_ reading through your ordeal! Could feel my fingers and toes (and the other most important member ....) trying to retract further and further into my body.

Best wishes to you for a speedy recovery! I'm happy for your loved ones and family and for us too ... (your cyberspace 'tin boat' family) that you are still with us and have your eyesight!

You lesson reminds me of Day #1 in GE's apprentice machine shop school, a 3-1/2 year program, as said by the lead instructor:

Step 1 - Look at your hands and count your thumbs and toes

Step 2 - Keep in mind that the *CUT OFF tools work significantly better than the ADD ON tools*

Step 3 - Keep Steps 1 & 2 *always *at the front of your mind for anything you'll do here over the next 3-4 years

Step 4 - It is your job to leave here with the same amount of digits as reported in Step 1


----------



## KMixson (Sep 29, 2017)

Dang it! That hurt just reading about what happened. You were lucky to have been coherent enough after that incident to be able to call for help. Glad to hear you are mending well. People do not realize how much blood can come out of their head until it happens to them. I hope you are able to get over this with no lasting effects. God Bless.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 29, 2017)

Jeez, I'm wearing my motorcycle helmet from now on when I use tools 

Seriously, even without a tool in your hand you can gt whacked. I was cleaning up my back yard after the cane passed and pulled a grape vine and the SOB tore loose and whacked my right eye so hard the eyeball hurt for a week. The ONE time in my adult life I wasn't wearing safety glasses too. 

We were taught in the Navy if you have a tool in your hand, you MUST wear safety glasses / goggles. If you were caught they could court martial you! Maybe they would, maybe not but for sure it led to a lifetime use of eye protection. It amazes me storm reporters generally don't use eye protection.

I'm glad to hear you are coming out of it OK.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow !!
Glad you are on the mend


----------



## stinkfoot (Sep 29, 2017)

That's heavy stuff, cherry. I know at least three people minus a ring finger thanks to table saws. Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Drock (Sep 29, 2017)

That was a close call all things considered must have scared your dear wife something terrible. I'm glad you are on the mend.
Likely you're detailed description of the event alone with the pictures will instill safety habits to save someone a like fate. You got my attention.

Hope the healing goes well.


----------



## Rumblejohn (Sep 29, 2017)

Sorry it happened, but glad it wasn't worse.

Get well soon


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the story so we can all avoid a similar calamity.

I hope you get back to 100% soon.

During safety classes they stressed staying out on the 'line of fire'. So now I make sure that the grinder rotation is not going to fling something at me.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 30, 2017)

Man, oh man. Johnny I am happy to see you recovering and hope you are 100% back in the saddle real soon. 

I was literal just chiding my daughter's fiancee about using a table saw and telling him to understand kick back before he even plugs it in.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 30, 2017)

Johnny, Johnny, Johnny....Ouch. I can only imagine what getting whacked in the head with a big chunk of heavy cherry must have felt like. 

You are lucky it hit you flat. I am not sure that safety glasses would have helped if the wood would have been coming at you end over end. 

Only had one tiny similar experience and that was ten years or so ago. I was cutting a 12 x 12 piece of 1/4 plywood and I failed to let the piece completely clear the spinning blade. Sure enough, she came back at me like a flying saucer. Broke my index finger. I looked at it in pure terror, (sticking straight up); grabbed it and pushed it back where it was formerly. When the ortho-doc looked at it, he asked: "who set it"? I said "I guess it was me". He gave me his card and said to look him up when I want to go into practice. Ha Ha 

You actually look a lot better in your four-week shot than I expected. You must heal pretty fast. Get well, get better, get back to doing things ...safely.

Thanks for sharing. These sorts of reports may save someone else from a costly mistake.

richg99


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Oct 1, 2017)

Glad you survived your battle with the wood, but remember.....chicks dig scars...lol


----------



## Stumpalump (Oct 1, 2017)

I got hit in the pelvic bone so hard I thought it was broken. Who would think a table saw could generate those kind of forces? The right shot could kill a man and probably has. Over a decade ago I found a witches finger from a holloween costume. That chopped off finger got zipped tied to the table saw plug and is the last thing that goes thru my mind as I plug that bastard in. Get well soon.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm glad your ok.
Power tool can be very dangerous. My dad is 85 and done wood working most of his life I can't count the number of cuts and injuries he has had. He does still have all of is fingers.


----------



## .Mike (Oct 1, 2017)

Brutal. I hope you heal completely!

I took two years of shop class in junior high school. There was a table saw in the workshop that students weren't allowed to touch. About 15 feet behind the table saw, there was a chunk of wood, maybe 3/4" square, sticking about 6" out from the cinder block wall. The teacher used it as a teaching point about the unforgiving nature of power tools. It worked.

About 2 years ago, I bought a nice DeWalt table saw from Home Depot at a steal of a price. Posts like these are the reason why it is sitting on a shelf, untouched, still in its original packaging.

Get better!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you all for your input, thoughts, prayers and good wishes.
I am 70 years old and have been around and used hand and power tools
since I was 8 years old. I have several scars from all kinds of mishaps
with tools. But this one !!! wow - it really cleaned my clock !!!
usually, a person can see an object coming towards the eye and has that nano second
to at least close the eye, blink or flinch.
I did not see it coming - I never saw the chunk of wood leave the saw.
I did not hear the wood bind in the blade.
I can not believe just how fast this happened and with what force it hit me with.
Leaving now for the hospital - surgery at 3:00 pm for a hand full of screws and pins
to put my face bones back together and the teeth will be wired together for about 6 weeks
to realign the broken jaw. So I will be out of service and among the walking wounded for a spell.
thank you all again for your prayers.
Fair Winds and Following Seas, and as Arnold says - - - I'll be back.
Johnny



.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 2, 2017)

Good luck. Sorry that you have to go through this. 

As has already been said a number of times, your candor and pictures may save another one of us from a simple mistake that could have deadly consequences.

Thank you,
richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 2, 2017)

Wow Johnny that is quite the story. Glad you came out of it alive and kicking. When my wife's jaw was wired shut, she said she loved milkshakes. I love woodworking, and have had some close calls, but usually a kick back comes from a pinch point of some kind. I know you probably all ready know this, but I would check to make sure your fence and blade are aligned with each other. Hopefully you heal quickly and are back on your feet as fast as possible.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 2, 2017)

Jeez Johnny, that's awful!

Years ago, I did communications work for an Ag Chem corporation which was trying to clean up its act after years of careless management. (Ended up winning a Safety Award for "most improved" from the national safety council.) The work was done by the employees and the plant managers, I was just reminding folks with a number of safe operations campaigns. The plant workers were counting the days until we made one year; a couple of plant managers had to start checking up on employees who were going to take vacations days instead of saying they got hurt at work. Those folks really worked at safe operations.

I pissed off about 500 folks down in Chattanooga, TN, when I sent out buttons with "Engage Brain Before Operating Body" on them, with pins for their jackets.  I still think that is the key--at least for me.

But accidents happen in the most innocent circumstances. I'm real glad you are repair-able AND that you have insurance--imagine what that repair is going to cost!

Darned expensive piece of wood.

Take care of yourself, hear?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 3, 2017)

Johnny sorry to hear about this, glad you are good


----------



## Johnny (Oct 5, 2017)

*well - in this case, the cure is worse than the bite !!*

went in on Oct. 2nd for the followup operation to clean out the wounds
and screw the broken facial bones back together.... dang it HURTS !!

*good news and bad news:*

the good ~ during the reconstruction, the broken jaw just popped back into
the proper alignment and stayed there, so the doc made the decision not to
wire the teeth closed (thank God for that little tidbit).
dozens of screws and pins holding my facial bones together now. First incision
was to re-open the long laceration down the left side of the nose to clean it out
and do whatever it takes for me to breathe through the left nostril again.
and guess what - - - when I first went to the ER on Sept 3rd, the trauma surgeon
just cleaned me up and sewed up my nose to stop the bleeding..... well, great job on them !!!
BUT - when the plastic surgeon opened it back up to do his thing, 4 weeks later,
he found a piece of the wood the size of a teaspoon lodged in the nostril cavity!!!!! 
yeah, a big ole honkin piece of WOOD had broken off and stuck inside my face.
wow - this piece of wood was pushing on the main facial nerve for FOUR WEEKS and
when it was removed, it was like removing a tourniquet off of a severed leg. the nerve
that affects the whole left side of my face had died from the trauma. completely destroyed.
now - the bad news.
the whole top lip is 100% numb. the whole left side of my face is 100% numb from the 
nose to the ear, from the eyebrow to the chin and the top left quarter of my teeth and gums,
- - - completely numb. and the vision in my left eye dropped to 50% clear vision.
the next morning when I woke up, I thought I had had a stroke.... summoned the nurse, 
she called the doctor at home, he talked to me on the phone and explained to me what had happened. 
the next morning on his visit, he showed me photos of his reconstruction and WHAT A MESS !!!
I have to drink liquids out of the right corner of my mouth through a straw because I have no feeling
in the top lip and it just dribbles out . . . so that will take some practice. (I miss my morning coffee !!!).
his repair techniques took him through the left eyebrow, the inside left eyelids and up through the upper lip. 
I can feel the sutures which will dissolve away in a few days . . . very strange sensations !!
I can get small teaspoons of soft solid food into the mouth and chew somewhat normally, so that is good.
and I got to keep my beard !!!!!!!!!!!!!
the doctor said the numbness could last up to a year..... eventually, the damaged nerves will repair themselves
but I should only expect 50 to 75% improvement after 6 months to a year.
my doctor is a retired US Air Force surgeon that served at Walter Reed Army Hospital in DC for 10 years putting
our wounded soldiers back together..... so I am very Blessed to have him as my plastics guy as well as very
honored to have a fellow "shipmate" that has done so much for our wounded veterans.
he did an excellent job on my face, considering what he had to work with.
it will just take time for me to get back to some kind of normal.
my playtime has hit an all time hiatus so I need to find some hobbies that do not include machinery or sharp tools. LOL.
and since my vision and sense of balance is compromised, to stay OUT of boats and anything that is not permanently attached to Terra Firma. 
I will keep you all in the loop as far as any future developments.


*and to reiterate again . . . . POWER TOOLS CAN KILL YOU !!!!
no matter how skilled and careful you try to be.*








.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2017)

Johnny, finding that piece of wood is incredible. That was one heck of an impact. I sincerely hope the healing process moves swiftly for you.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 5, 2017)

As I was reading that I forgot that I reading the good news until I read the bad news. Ouch! The procedures they are doing probably make you feel like they are picking on you. I know they say it is for your own good but it doesn't seem so at this point. After you get well, I will be glad to have you on my side if I ever get into a barroom brawl. I know you can take a licking and keep on ticking. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, until you got to the part of about the nerves regenerating in six months, I hadn't found any good news. 

I guess, in just a few seconds, our lives can be changed in a major way. Sounds like you've got the right attitude and will recover, probably better than ever. 

Oh, Hollywood called, they have rescinded the offer to play the leading role in that new drama. They do have an offer for Beauty and the Beast. Guess which part they want you for?

.....Just trying for a little levity here, you know.....

Get well, and keep us posted.

richg99


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the problems the missed piece of wood has caused you. Hopefully they regenerate rapidly for you. Glad to hear the good news that they didn't have to wire your jaw.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 5, 2017)

OH NO -- I just noticed what you did!!! :LOL2: Nicely done Johnny. I'm glad you are near a wifi spot. :LOL2:

I edited my original post to remove the "spoiler". Let's see if others notice.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 6, 2017)

Johnny during my latest tool box talks I have brought up your example and another example. For your example I tell the crew a well seasoned, wood worker with a safety conscious attitude had an accident that he did not foresee occurring. I read outloud your explanation of the accident. The other example is of someone who was trained, but did not think safety. The other guy was using a grinder with a cutting wheel. He held the wheel in his hand when he plugged in the tool. The power button was depressed. He now has 3 fingers total and a long scar on his inner thigh inches from his plumbing. 

I tell them be like Johnny, safety conscious and be aware that anything can happen and be a true accident and not like number 2 who did not think safety and his incident could have been prevented. This seems to have worked as I have noticed people are looking at common tasks differently.


----------



## WALI4VR (Oct 13, 2017)

All I can say is I hope you heal quickly and every passing day you feel better than the day before. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## the hammer (Oct 22, 2022)

You are a VERY fortunate man. Good to see you’re on the mend.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 22, 2022)

Glad you are recovering--very glad; oh, and don't do that again.

Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Ironhorse2022 (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks for the safety reminder and glad you’re on the mend. How are you tolerating your wired jaw ? We have a vitamix mixer from Costco. Makes better smoothies than any mixer I’ve had - zero grit / chunks. Ground flax seed is a good protein source for blended drinks and totally tasteless and gritless when using the vitamin.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ahhh The last three or four posts are responding to a 2017 original post. Just FYI. 

I hope the guy is OK now and even sees this reminder of his special day.
R


----------

